#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-12
<ding> hello
<vivek__> I have just installed ubuntu mate and audio is not working
<vivek__> vivek@vivek-VirtualBox:~$ lspci -v | grep Audio
<vivek__> 00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<vivek__> 	Subsystem: Dell 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller
<ouroumov_> Does the VM have access to the hardware?
<vivek__> yep
<vivek__> wait a min>
<vivek__> audio enabled
<vivek__> host pulse audio
<vivek__> controller ich ac97
<ouroumov_> have you checked the soud settings?
<ouroumov_> sound *
<vivek__> yep
<ouroumov_> well, I don't know, maybe ask on our forums?
<vivek__> alright cool no worries will live boot and check too
<vivek__> brb
<dudeman> is this thing on?
<ouroumov_> hm?
<guest-WwLItL> h
<guest-WwLItL> opfer
<guest-WwLItL> jn -ljkvcn-kygd
<guest-WwLItL> dgnjdy
<guest-WwLItL> ghzu4q+
<guest-l1UmQJ> h
<guest-EDIjlg> bg
<guest-EDIjlg> hi
<ozz> l
<ouroumov> o
<wacko> Test
<wacko> Brave browser?
<Fletch> Brave browser?
<ouroumov> Fletch: what?
<Fletch> ouroumov: have you tried brave web browser?
<ouroumov> Fletch: no, never heard of it
<ouroumov> Oh wait
<ouroumov> The one developed by some ex-mozilla guy?
<ouroumov> The one that block ads by default, except the ones it's been payed to clear?
<Fletch> ouroumov: i just discovered it yesterday.
<ouroumov> How's it looking?
<Dartrek> Hi! I just got the Raspberry Pi 3 and put UM on it. I'm wondering one thing. With my Pi2 and OSMC, HD videos and HD youtube playback is perfect. However, in Ubuntu Mate, the playback on Youtube is quite slow. My question is, is there a way to optimize this? Or is it just caused by he large graphical interface running on Ubuntu Mate unlike OSMC?
<Dartrek> (including web browsers, etc)
<ouroumov> Hi Dartrek.
<ouroumov> Dartrek, just to let you know there's a whole section of the Ubuntu MATE forum for RPi support requests. Maybe you'll have better luck getting an answer there. :]
<Dartrek> Awesome possum ouroumov. I'll look in the forum.
<ouroumov> ^^
<Fletch> ouroumov: its pretty quick. It has this bubble feature on my android device which im not exactly a fan of.
<Fletch> ouroumov: which browser do you use?
<ouroumov> Firefox
<allanViking> every random whole my Xorg starts taking 92% CPU on a 8 core i7 and everything starts acting really really slow. im using the default drivers (not nvidia closed source)
<allanViking> only a reboot helps
<ouroumov> allanViking, you sure it's xorg ?
<nomic> allanviking
<nomic> look at "top"
<nomic> *gone*
<allanViking> ouroumov: yes, taskmanager shows Xorg at 92% cpu
<nomic> use top
<nomic> to see what is using cpu
<allanViking> will it show different numbers?
<nomic> processes, useage
<nomic> suppose thats 'taskmanager'
<allanViking> sorry, I meant mate-system-monitor
<Jelena28> spricht jemand deutsch?
<Gallomimia> there seems to be a lack of understanding on my part as to who is responsible for the pretty graphical interface within GRUB on my ubuntu mate install. can someone shed some light on it? mine gives me some strange grief when unlocking full disk encryption. 100% of the time, i need to ctrl-alt-del the first time thru
<pi3_> Hi all - Have you experienced power issues when updating 16.04 on a Pi3?
<sixwheeledbeast> power issues?
<pi3_> I got solid yellow then red boxes in the top right - I've been told this is due to the pi pulling too much power. It would then freeze the pi
<sixwheeledbeast> is that after the update or during?
<sixwheeledbeast> I would imagine it's USB cable or power supply related, I believe RPi3 needs about 3A?
<pi3_> hi - i've got the official psu for the pi 3 - just seemed to hammer it whilst updating
<pi3_> it's all good now but took several reboots and dpkg repairs etc
<sixwheeledbeast> Do you have any stuff in the USB's, is it overheating?
<pi3_> just an external sd card - i think it was getting a wee bit toasty but that's just a guess
<pi3_> it was just a sunday afternoon experiment - it was created from a squashfs image - maybe that had something to do with it?
<logical> hi, is it possible to set rhythmbox to reapeat one song?
<dudeman> good afternoon
<sixwheeledbeast> logical: put it in a play queue on repeat
<john> red
<john> hello
<Guest17001> hello
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-13
<darlan> hello
<darlan> you are right
<darlan> :
<amrit> amrit
<amrit> can someone help me
<amrit_> amrit
<amrit_> can any one help me
<olscumpy> where are terminal profiles saved? I got my terminal all pretty and I want to copy it to another computer
<olscumpy> it's not in .gconf like askubuntu says, also
<alkisg> Nowadays gconf isn't used much, they migrated to gsettings
<alkisg> To see if something uses gsettings or not, run : dconf watch /
<alkisg> Then do changes (like, profile changes from the menu)
<alkisg> And see if the dconf watch command outputs the changed keys
<alkisg> If so, it's using gsettings, and you can export/import them using gsettings list-recursively etc
<olscumpy> cool, thanks
<olscumpy> oh, it's in /org/mate/terminal/profiles/default/, how could I NOT have guessed that ;D
<alkisg> :)
<alkisg> There's also dconf-editor if you need it
<alkisg> (like the older gconf-editor)
<olscumpy> I've opened that a couple times, poked around a bit, and closed it, confused
<olscumpy> it's editing those text .conf files yes?
<alkisg> There are not text files anymore
<alkisg> gconf had text files
<alkisg> the newer one, dconf, has a binary file
<alkisg> And dconf-editor edits it... similar to windows regedit
<olscumpy> ahhh, ok
<olscumpy> the thing I found most confusing, I guess, was that this has what feels like a random assortment of configurable things in it. mostly things I don't need to configure
<olscumpy> it seems like ubuntu-mate has a gui configurator for most things. except compton haha
<alkisg> Well, that's what dconf is for; for whatever program to be able to store whatever setting
<alkisg> It's not just for mate
<olscumpy> what do you stop dconf watch with, ctrl c?
<alkisg> Yes
<olscumpy> hm, how would I actually copy this profile out to my netbook?
<olscumpy> if it's all in one big binary
<alkisg> gsettings list-recursively
<TheMuso> Or dconf dump /path/to/settings
<TheMuso> then use cat data.txt | dconf load
<TheMuso> on the other end
<olscumpy> fancy
<olscumpy> this time when I break my system I'll be ready with backupped things! thanks y'all
<zetwal> hello all. i'm running ubuntu mate 16.10 and can't find the printer installation interface (either in the administration sub-menu or by searching).
<nomic> ask in #ubuntu
<nomic> cos its busier
<nomic> and its a general problem
<zetwal> thanks!
<nomic> i plug printer into xubuntu, using the word processor & it automatically recognises
<nomic> should on usb with any package
<nomic> i don't think you need to "install"
<nomic> run your word processor,
<nomic> plug printer in -- it should know what it is
<nomic> usb
<ouroumov> zetwal, don't ask in #Ubuntu
<ouroumov> 16.10 is not supported
<ouroumov> arf too late
<sixwheeledbeast> zetwal: this is the correct channel for your question
<nomic> = general problem
<Gallomimia> how do i make it so the greeter does *NOT* give my username to everyone that walks by while screen is locked or no one is logged in?
<sixwheeledbeast> Gallomimia: System > Administration > Users and Groups
<Gallomimia> sixwheeledbeast: i found that just after asking... i don't think i saw it in there
<sixwheeledbeast> change your name
<Gallomimia> i don't want to change my name.
<sixwheeledbeast> Well that is your username shown on the lock screen
<Gallomimia> it is.
<Gallomimia> i want it not shown at all.
<Gallomimia> i suppose... the lock screen not so much as the login screen. it gives a list of users i can login as. would rather it made whoever type it
<jsphillips86> I need help. Can't install Wine. Get this error. https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/SeLczjgn/
<sixwheeledbeast> Gallomimia: The login screen and the lock screen are different but I am not aware of any other way to do what you want
<Gallomimia> "other" way, you suggested I change my username. That doesn't hide the username, it changes it to something else
<Gallomimia> jsphillips86: uh, well what version of wine did you want to install?
<Gallomimia> 1.6 is quite old i think
<Gallomimia> oh, that's the one i have installed. i don't recall having any error like that when i installed last time
<jsphillips86> I tried sudo apt-get install wine and the instructions here: https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<sixwheeledbeast> Yep that what a imagined changing the username from your name to not your name.
<Gallomimia> really its a matter of finding out what dependencies aren't being installed. they have ambiguous names due to lacking info about your system's architecture i do believe
<Gallomimia> sixwheeledbeast: i already did that when i started using ubuntu
<sixwheeledbeast> ok
<sixwheeledbeast> jsphillips86: is the ppa installed correctly?
<jsphillips86> yeah. No errors on update either
<sixwheeledbeast> In Software and Updates it should be listed in Other Softweare
<jsphillips86> Yep, it is there
<sixwheeledbeast> install -f ? dpkg configure -a ?
<jsphillips86> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/FhysRvOd/
<jsphillips86> looks like I can't install it because fonts-droid has no installation candidate
<jsphillips86> But I added their PPA and according to their site, the stable release is 1.8.4 instead of 1.6
<Guest9512> Cant find ubuntu software center!!
<ouroumov_> Guest9512, because it's not there.
<Guest9512> Help.
<ouroumov_> Guest9512, please head over to the software boutique, section "More Software"
<Guest9512> Thanks
<ouroumov_> You can then install another software center
<Guest9512> Merr been using mate for 10 mins and already a system error :P
<ouroumov_> Did you start by doing the update?
<Guest9512> ouroumov_, doing and apt-get update and apt-get upgrade now
<Guest9512> ouroumov_, i got the error while opening terminal :)
<TechChristoph> you can ad sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade in .bashrc
<TechChristoph> As an alias
<Guest9512> :)
<Guest9512> I'll add it to a cron! :D
<TechChristoph> Ok also a solution
<Guest9512> I'm trying to get compiz to work but my ` keybind is not registering!
<danawarUK> Sorry i should not have restarted compiz...
<mate|69828> just wanted to come in here and say that ubuntu mate is amazing
<danawarUK> mate|69828: why?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-14
<ricojames> ubuntu
<ricojames> hello guys
<sr-admin> Hey all, updated to Windows 10 and my grub install is hosed. Boots to ubuntu Mate but Windows is invisible
<sr-admin> Any suggestions other than a reinstall?
<sr-admin> Maybe everyone here is in Europe and still having breakfast?
<SonikkuAmerica> ...
<DerRaiden> SonikkuAmerica: we're not fast enaugh for him....
 * ouroumov_ needs to demonstrate /me type messages for something, please disregard.
 * alkisg disregards...
<ScallyWog> does ubuntu mate work better for low end pcs like dual core 4 gb kinda thing in comparison to regular ubuntu?
<mate|6332> morning guys, anyone here?
<ouroumov_> hi mate|6332
<mate|6332> hello
<mate|6332> got some issues with my ubuntu mate installation
<mate|6332> chrome not syncing any bookmarks and can't login onto skype
<mate|6332> any suggestions?
<DerRaiden> hi mate|6332
<DerRaiden> what does skype say if you tried to login
<mate|6332> doesnt log in at all
<mate|6332> are you guys ok with skype?
<DerRaiden> i know there is a new version of skype for linux have you this version?
<mate|6332> which version? i've installed both default from ubuntu repos and downloaded the one from skype.com with dpkg -i
<mate|6332> none of these versions seem to work for me
<DerRaiden> i think skype.com is newer version
<DerRaiden> mh
<mate|6332> think it's exactly the same
<DerRaiden> ok
<mate|6332> you guys have no issues with skype then , i take it?
<DerRaiden> i haven't tried yet
<mate|6332> is there any folders i should get rid of, preferences etc?
<mate|6332> etc?
<DerRaiden> don't know sorry
<DerRaiden> try to ask in the #ubuntu channel if nobodys knows here
<mate|6332> ok cheers
<mate|27139> just installed mate 16.10 and my virtual desktops just gone
<ouroumov> mate|27139: hi
<ouroumov> mate|27139, please report issues with 16.10 on the community forum, dev section https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/development-discussion
<mate|27139> ok thanks
<allanViking> when I connect multiple monitors using the Nvidia driver, all my mate fonts and font sizes change to smaller
<mbt> hi
<ouroumov_> hi mbt
<mbt> why ubuntu has bluetooth problem, it does not work
<MrBIOS> hi folks
<brian_> just installed this on my raspberry pi 3 aaa
<ouroumov_> hi MrBIOS
<mate|87110> hi everyone
<mate|87110> I would like to clone my HD on CD or DVD , please which software I need to use for Ubuntu ....?
<mate|87110> Any help ???
<mate|87110> anyone there ?
<mate|87110> I would like to clone my HD on CD or DVD , please which software I need to use for Ubuntu ....?
<mate|87110> how do you clone my Hard Disk on CD or DVD , please, which software to use for Ubuntu ....?
<C0ffeebean> the first Os when i install, it's possible to talk to other people! Genius
<flexiondotorg> o/
<florida> Hi, everybody! just want to say HELLO, --to everybody and especially to the Guys in the UBUNTU MATE TEAM, for doing such a great job, on this OS.More power to you GUYS!
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-15
<mateus> hi all
<israel> a black pnatalla does it help ?. when I turn my raspberry pi 3 appears saying ( error loading kernel modules )
<alkisg>  What is a pnatalla?!
<israel> at the start ubuntu on my rpi3 out three icons of raspberry and down a list of white letters one network Error loading kernel modules.
<alkisg> Did it work correctly in the past, and what happened before it broke?
<israel> from the beginning since I installed it I get the error but starts well I am now softened with you with my raspberry pi 3 and buntu and works well just want everything works fine.
<israel> another problem I have is That on the screen (welcome) in first steps in drivers tells me (sorry not order the graphic chipset supplier identification identify Automatically in esta system. raspberry pi).
<israel> How do I get fix this?
<subiroy> Hi. How do I change the clock menu language from Dutch to english?
<agent_> hi to all
<israel> hola.
<rumflump> I tried to be cute, and installed ubuntu-mate-welcome into mint-mate
<rumflump> it totally runs! but it doesn't find any of the software. oh well
<ouroumov_> :)
<rumflump> is there a list of the mate welcome software boutique somewhere? when I search for it, I find their boutique where they sell branded physical goods
<ouroumov_> I don't know, maybe check the source on bitbucket?
<rumflump> never heard of bitbucket, I'll check that out, thanks
<rumflump> <!-- Apps are dynamically populated via Python -->
<rumflump> untangling that might be awhile, heh
<ouroumov_> According to https://bitbucket.org/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-welcome/src, there's a tool in the source file at tool/app-index-debugger.py that can list the soft.
<ouroumov_> I checked and it works.
<ouroumov_> (tools/app-index-debugger.py --list-index + tools/app-index-debugger.py --list-sources) = complete list of soft & provenance
<rumflump> ah cool, thanks
<rumflump> for having the files, I do "git fetch https://bitbucket.org/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-welcome/src/" ?
<rumflump> it was git clone
<ouroumov_> yeah
<ouroumov_> Alternatively, you can pull current distributed version from the ubuntu repos, but that probably won't work on Mint: apt-get source ubuntu-mate-welcome
<rumflump>   File "tools/app-index-debugger.py", line 61, in list_all_apps
<rumflump>     index[category][program_id]['main-package'],
<rumflump> probably expecting me to have some ubuntu "main package"
<rumflump> yeah, don't see anything with that name in aptitude
<ouroumov> rumflump, lemme give you the output
<ouroumov> rumflump, http://termbin.com/5ild && http://termbin.com/rbc7
<rumflump> cheers ouroumov
<Langley> Help, where is Flash settings
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1622257/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1622257 in ubuntu-mate "unattended-upgrades is missing from the ubuntu-mate-desktop meta package" [High,Triaged]
<flexiondotorg> Understood.
<flexiondotorg> I don't know what the default should be.
<flexiondotorg> Can you tell me what Ubuntu (proper) reports as the default.
<ouroumov> Maybe, gimme a sec
<flexiondotorg> Don't think I can do anything about it without rolling a new ubuntu-mate-settings.
<flexiondotorg> Last I checked, I'm sure ubuntu don't tweak those defaults in an override.
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, I found one vanilla Ubuntu 16.04 LTS in the lab, default is "Afficher Immédiatement" which translates from French to "Display Immediately"
<Guest85740> lmfaoo 1994 all over again
<looping_> Hi! I intend to replace Win10 with UM on my wife's 2010 laptop. Will she be able to use tv replay sites OOTB or will I need to tweak some stuff for this to work?
<rahtgaz> looping_: there will be no problem using internet television on Ubuntu. The Firefox default browser comes with the necessary support. And you may also install VLC or SMPlayer for a better experience
<looping_> rahtgaz: thanks :)
<Darkhero> My Lenovo Thinkpad T460 (i5 6200U, 8GB RAM, SS) boots up quickly but takes over a minute to shut down. Anyone know why and what I can do?
<looping_> I never use these services so I was a bit worried.
<rahtgaz> Darkhero: There's a thread on the Ubuntu-MATE forums discussing this issue. I can't recall which. You will have to search it there. It's usually tied to what services you have enabled and that some services may take a while to shutdown.
<rahtgaz> On my system it usually shutdowns in a manner of seconds. But occasionally I get a lengthy shutdown. I never bothered checking why since it doesn't bother me
<Darkhero> systemd-analyze blame says the NetworkManager-waitonline.service takes over 30 sec. Don't know what to do about that
<rahtgaz> Are you using a USB router?
<Darkhero> No
<Darkhero> It seems my problem may be related to the CUPS printer network. I'll just have to live with it for as long as I'm on my university's network
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-16
<newmate> I'm creating a usb boot stick for ubuntu mate, will it be for booting within windows or booting before windows loads? Also can someone link me to a guide for a Windows user?
<roasted_> hi
<newmate> i found a PCWorld guide  but I'mnot sure ifits the best option ornot
<roasted_> is there a way to prevent the menu from showing on the left screen, but instead show on the primary http://i.imgur.com/dS3wwWA.jpg
<Darkhero> newmate: If you want to boot it from your computer hardware, it will load from the BIOS
<Darkhero> You can use a VM if you want to run it within Windows, but I'd only do that for testing it out
<newmate> Ahokay, Iknew about VM just not about boot disks
<uczen> Hello there
<uczen> faq
<xolono> wwhat
<rumflump> does that actually work? the thing uczen tried
<rumflump> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<ouroumov_> Winpy you cleared https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1622257 as -done?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1622257 in ubuntu-mate "unattended-upgrades is missing from the ubuntu-mate-desktop meta package" [High,Triaged]
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg *
<ouroumov_> ^
<ouroumov_> I think this should not be pushed to users
<flexiondotorg> Because?
<ouroumov_> This has the potential to introduce instability
<flexiondotorg> How?
<ouroumov_> As in, auto update, during package install phase power off, then when user power up in the morning sys is trashed
<ouroumov_> But then again
<ouroumov_> I'm not sure it would happen like that, I don't know the exact update process
<ouroumov_> Also it will make this setting the new default, auto-download-install, and therefore it takes control away from the user
<flexiondotorg> unattended-updates is in all flavours.
<ricotz> ouroumov_, it simply aids the user to keep their system updated without further actions which can be quite technical
<ouroumov_> Yes but there's a massive backslash agains W10 and auto-updates atm
<ouroumov_> Sometimes even if it's more secure you don't want to update, period
<flexiondotorg> It is an essential component that was missing from Ubuntu MATE <= 16.04 due the fact we couldn't follow-recommends
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov, I has to be included.
<flexiondotorg> It is an oversight that must be corrected :-)
<ouroumov_> I see your point, but then I think at least an announcement is required
<ricotz> ouroumov_, if so the user can disable it if needed, but the option should be available
<flexiondotorg> In >= 16.10 this oversight is not present because I added MATE "awareness" to a number of package so the ubuntu-mate meta-packages can now automcailly follow recommends.
<ouroumov_> ricotz, I have nothing against the option being available, problem is the fix will make it the default
<ouroumov_> And silently too
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov, You concern is duely noted, but this is not a cause of concern for me.
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, okay
<flexiondotorg> What is a cause for concern is that user are not being made aware of critical security updates.
<rumflump> ooh, is this ask the dev(s) random questions time? I was wondering if we could see the software boutique in mint-mate in the future
<ricotz> this seems to be still the ubuntu-mate channel ;)
<ouroumov_> No flexiondotorg, the users are being made aware of the update by default, they just have to manually trigger download/update
<ouroumov_> Anyway, this is not a good situation. There's no option but to make a choice, and both choices have drawbacks.
<rumflump> ah, I thought maybe all the MATE's were from one group, my bad
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, attempting to clarify here, sorry. Before (Default): Daily check for updates, when security updates are in there, they show up as such in the updater. (This has been default behavior since Xenial release, I've seen a lot of security updates.) --- When the SRU rolls: security updates probably won't show anymore but will be automatically installed.
<ouroumov> Also, since it took so long for us to become aware of this bug, I'm ready to wager there's a small percentage of UM users who actually ever touch the "Software & Update" settings, and probably even less who have ever tried to set it to autodownload/install.
<amirtarek> hi
<te_lanus> I wonder if anyone can help/ I'm on 16.04.x (updated to latest updates), since Tuesday I'm having trouble with internet speed on my desktop, doesn't happen with both my tablets. is there a way to reset my internet config on 16.04
<te_lanus> did run thru my isp and they see no problem on the connection
<ouroumov_> hi te_lanus
<ouroumov_> te_lanus, some network driver have power saving modes
<ouroumov_> identify the driver using: lshw -C net
<ouroumov_> then check the options using: modinfo <drivername>
<newmate> I made a boot DVD for Ubuntu MATE but I cant get my laptop to boot from it
<newmate> I burned the ISO to DVD with more than 1.5gb ofspace at 2.4x speed (the lowest option)
<newmate> I opened up BIOS settings and made the DVD priority 1 for boot and my harddrive priority 2
<newmate> Is there a problem with my CD/DVD drive? Is that whatthismeans?
<ouroumov_> hi newmate
<newmate> hey
<ouroumov_> newmate, what tool did you use to burn the dvd?
<ouroumov_> Actually nevermind
<newmate> I'm inWindows 7, and just used the burn option that is built into it
<ouroumov_> newmate, why don't you use a bootable USB instead?
<newmate> Only reason is thatI thought the DVD option would be easier (since w7 has a built in tool for it)
<ouroumov_> Okay
<ouroumov_> Have you killed "Secure Boot" and stuff like that in the BIOS?
<newmate> No, the only setting I touched was the boot priority order
<ouroumov_> Check and see if your BIOS have a "Boot Override" option, as in, without changing the boot order, manually pick the drive to boot
<newmate> dontsee one, and dont seea secure boot option either
<ouroumov_> Hm
<ouroumov_> Well, my recommendation is to try and burn an USB stick.
<newmate> okay,I will do that
<newmate> is rufus still a good option for boot drives?
<Linuxxx> hello!!!!!
<ouroumov_> hi Linuxxx
<ouroumov_> newmate, there's instructions on the website for burning USB sticks
<newmate> k
<Linuxxx> any guy connected?
<Linuxxx> helloooo
<sixwheeledbeast> 93 people in room?
<rahtgaz> yeah. no one's connected
<ouroumov_> Linuxxx, can we help you with something?
<Linuxxx> i just need how to activate office 2010 lool
<Akuli> why?
<Akuli> libreoffice should be everything you need
<Linuxxx> yes but i started school a week ago
<Linuxxx> and i don't have time to learn about libre office
<linux-masochist> Linuxxx: What OS are you using?
<Linuxxx> Ubuntu MAte 16.04
<Linuxxx> what about you?
<linux-masochist> Debian based on a Pi. I think the options you have are to run office and windows on a VM, use WINE (not sure if it supports office) or give libre office a go and see how you get on.
<linux-masochist> Are you essay writing? or are your needs more complex? spreadsheets and databases?
<Linuxxx> i go to high school man haha
<Linuxxx> i only do like basic things or essay
<linux-masochist> Ah OK. In that case Libre should do the job. you can export to any number of formats.  give it a whirl.
<Linuxxx> yeah, thanks
<Monery> greetings all... is 16.10 a big deal for some reason to IBM chip users?
<Monery> checking to make sure that the beta iso's downloaded and were shared last night... saw they were downloaded 3x as much as the other two combined
<ouroumov_> IBM makes chips?
<Monery> Sorry, Motorola
<ouroumov_> That's even more confusing
<Monery> those Power8 CPU?
<Monery> the 3rd version of UM to come out?
<ouroumov_> Are those x86?
<Monery> the non-x86 ones
<Monery> er one
<Monery> damn, sorry brain issues atm, the PowerPC iso
<Monery> don't own any hardware, but i do host it
<Monery> don't follow PPC bug tracker so why in 8 hours did i upload 20GB of it
<linux-masochist> Linuxxx: No problem. Good luck.
<rahtgaz> I think it may have to do with the PPC being first supported on 16.10
<ouroumov_> Monery, and you're saying the ppc iso is getting more downloads?
<Monery> sorry ouroumov_, on pain meds at the time let me stop trying to be clever...
<ouroumov_> Monery, no problem, take it easy
<rahtgaz> before it was a payed support from canonical. now it is community driven. that change occurred on 16.10
<rahtgaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#head-8d764a92cbe82911913d972b8189698f9f04e6f3
<Monery> wait so PPC you had to get a subscription?
<rahtgaz> apparently you did
<Monery> Interesting
<Monery> the funs of not using intel/amd
<Monery> rahtgaz, you know PPC world at all?
<rahtgaz> that actually maybe a good thing. It may open the way for a PPC ubuntu derivative distro
<rahtgaz> Monery: no. very little. i just keep on with computing news
<Monery> just a question about PPC tho...
<rahtgaz> shoot
<ouroumov_> <Monery> wait so PPC you had to get a subscription? -> I don't think so
<Monery> those were used by IBM, Apple, and someone else... awhile ago... are there still that many out that functing?
<ouroumov_> You can pay canonical for support for proper Ubuntu too yknow.
<Akuli> i have an old imac g3
<Akuli> runs ubuntu 12.04 without a gui, works great
<Monery> may i ask what you use it for?
<Monery> i have tossed or donated stuff that age myself... didn't really have a use for it anymore
<rahtgaz> Monery: yes. a lot. PPCs are very common on some embed controllers, and network devices
<rahtgaz> the top of the line PPCs are also widely available on IBM RS and As computers too
<Akuli> Monery, honestly not that much for anything :D its mostly a nice toy to have for me
<rahtgaz> s/As/AS
<Akuli> if it was my only computer i'd be happy with it
<Monery> i just throw problems at my pi3 or dual APU if they are small...
<rahtgaz> you pi3 can tackle big problems too :)
<Monery> I was waiting for ouroumov_ to tell me some epic story about a major bug fix
<Monery> oh ya, I use it for all sorts of things
<Monery> even have battery and 3G for her if I need her outside the house
<Monery> wanna get a mast for the camera so i can pan and tilt
<ouroumov_> I don't really know any stories, just what goes in the news
<rahtgaz> if anything, you know have a new bug; canonical no longer provides payed support for ppc :)
<rahtgaz> sheesh! i'm particularly typo-able today
<Akuli> tpygning erorrs
<Monery> gotta move out of here, getting too cold, thanks for the info... c ya
<bro_marc> guys, how to i make the grub menu appear on boot instead of this grey box?
<bro_marc> do*
<ouroumov_> hey bro_marc
<ouroumov_> bro_marc, you mean you can't see grub menu items?
<bro_marc> i only get a grey box
<bro_marc> covering the whole screen
<ouroumov_> bro_marc: sudo pluma /etc/default/grub
<ouroumov_> Uncomment line 20 GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<ouroumov_> save, close, then: sudo update-grub
<bro_marc> alright, i'll try
<Akuli> ouroumov_, sudo nano or gksudo pluma, not sudo pluma
<nomic> pluma = gedit
<nomic> rite
<Akuli> yes nomic
<nomic> figured out  that gedit didn't work anymore on mate
<ouroumov_> Akuli, are you saying that because it's a security issue Akuli ? Because it works.
<Akuli> ouroumov_, gui apps like to change ownership of stuff in your home folder to root when you run them with plain sudo
<ouroumov_> Seriously? Could that be the cause of ~/.config/cache being owned by root Akuli ?
<Akuli> yes
<ouroumov_> Holly damn.
<ouroumov_> Akuli, are you running Ubuntu MATE 16.04 ?
<Akuli> you can run `sudo chown -R $USER ~` if you have trouble with it :)
<Akuli> ouroumov_, devuan 8
<Akuli> an important note: both $USER and ~ are evaluated before the command is given to sudo
<Akuli> try this out: echo $USER ~
<ouroumov_> Damn, I'll need to test this
<Akuli> i'm not actually sure how much truth there is in that ownership changing myth, but once some of my files were owned by root and some by me after running gui apps as root
<Akuli> with sudo
<ouroumov_> I'll have to check the permissions on a fresh install
<ouroumov_> If I've been recommending something dangerous to people that needs to stop.
<Akuli> i just use nano :)
<Akuli> anyone can learn it in just a few seconds, its so simple
<Akuli> awesome for quick config file editing stuff
<Langley> Help, sometimes when I connect/disconnect my laptop to a monitor with HDMI, the screens goes crazy with flickering and I have to force shutdown
<ouroumov_> Langley, this is likely a kernel/driver issue. You should have better luck asking in #Ubuntu I think.
<Langley> Okay thanks
<ubuntu-mate> Hello I am My name is Bob R  I am trying to get an Epson Perfection V37 Scanner to scan with uggestions?Linux Any s
<nomic> is a general question about ubuntu and #ubuntu channel
<nomic> will help
<nomic> cos theres more people in it
<ubuntu-mate> Will Akuli be back tomorrow?
<nomic> i dunno
<nomic> there are also the forums
<nomic> ubuntu forums, ubuntu mate forums
<nomic> very busy = ubuntu forums
<nomic> https://ubuntuforums.org/
<nomic> you use sane
<nomic> xsane
<nomic> for scanner
<nomic> you have tried to run "sane"?
<ubuntu-mate> Can I communicate later tonight?
<nomic> xsane is the scanner program
<nomic> sudo apt-get install xsane
<nomic> you can communicate any time you like
<nomic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SANE%20-%20Installing%20a%20scanner%20that%20isn't%20auto-detected
<nomic> you may find the scanner is auto-detected
<ubuntu-mate> Does xsane work on Linux Mint v18 32Bit?
<nomic> after installing/running "xsane", then plugging your scanner in , usb ubuntu-mate .. but otherwise
<nomic> refer to article
<nomic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SANE%20-%20Installing%20a%20scanner%20that%20isn't%20auto-detected
<nomic> pretty sure it will
<nomic> 100%
<ubuntu-mate> Thanks
<nomic> yw.
<nomic> sudo apt-get xsane gets you the xsane program
<nomic> then run "xsane"
<nomic> plug your scanner in, usb cable
<nomic> it should be automatically detected
<nomic> otherwise, refer to article
<nomic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SANE%20-%20Installing%20a%20scanner%20that%20isn't%20auto-detected
<ouroumov_> hm
<ouroumov_> ubuntu-mate, you've clicked the chat button two times too many
<godfuture> hey, does somebody know what to do when the usb live distro is not showing any desktop panel? I see only my wallpaper. somehow I have the feeling two monitors are attached
<godfuture> because the my mouse disappears over the left corner
<ouroumov_> hi godfuture
<godfuture> Hey :)
<ouroumov_> hm, that's a weird problem
<godfuture> one computer, one display,
<godfuture> how to start display manager from console?
<ouroumov_> I'm looking that up
<linux-masochist> godfuture: does the device have a separate gfx card as well as an on board gfx?
<linux-masochist> godfuture: startx ?
<linux-masochist> if on board gfx and additional card, disable on board gfx in bios
<ouroumov_> godfu
<ouroumov_> erf
<godfuture> back
<ouroumov_> godfuture, I've got the name for you
<ouroumov_> mate-display-properties
<dfdsgnbhsf> does someone know a good private mail sevice
<godfuture> cool, I will try
<ubuntu-mate> how come that ubuntu is recognizing VGA-0 and DisplayPort-0?
<ubuntu-mate> I have only one cable
<ouroumov_> ubuntu-mate, you still have the two screen detected problem?
<ubuntu-mate> well, opening mate-display-properties shows me two screens, by default VGA-0 was primary display, but somehow my monitor was connected to DisplayPort-0
<ubuntu-mate> I have set VGA-0 as default and disabled DisplayPort-0
<ouroumov_> ubuntu-mate, that's very unusual behavior, I've never seen it myself.
<ubuntu-mate> hmm
<ouroumov_> Maybe there's something stuck in the DisplayPort? :/
<ubuntu-mate> its very weird. How its possble that two monitors are available...
<ubuntu-mate> I run AMD E-350
<ubuntu-mate> I started mate live because I had openElec installed. but somehow suddenly got a black screen after boot
<ubuntu-mate> the same to all other distros
<ubuntu-mate> and now the live shows two displays
<ouroumov_> I've been having a weird graphics problem with an AMD Sempron (old machine)
<ubuntu-mate> driver issue?
<ouroumov_> dunno, probably
<ouroumov_> I've never owned AMD machines, this is an old beast someone wanted to trash
<nedstark> anyone have an ubuntu phone in the us
<ouroumov_> I have one but I'm in France
<nedstark> does it have apps?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-17
<newmate> Hey.I made a USB boot drive for ubuntu mate
<newmate> my BIOS foundit and I set it to boot priority 1
<newmate> But when I leave BIOS or just start my computer, it doesn't boot from the USB
<newmate> The bootable USB guide on this site seems to be for current linux users
<newmate> I used Rufus with default settings (but making sure to create a bootable drive, and to indicate that I was dealingwith an ISO file)
<newmate> But Rufus couldn't handle the latest syslinux for ubuntumate 16.04, so ithad to download 2 files to make the boot drive... not sure if that would cause problems
<plex> lp
<plex> i can not get cgi working
<plex> help
<ubuntu-mate> do piceeeeee, co to je<.. a kde je otaynik
<red_1990> Hello
<ouroumov_> hi red_1990
<red_1990> I am having a problem, can you help me ?
<ouroumov_> Depends on the problem. Do tell.
<red_1990> Okay...  Recently I have moved from windows 10 to Ubuntu-mate.
<red_1990> I have installed couple of java IDE like Eclipse and Netbeans
<red_1990> But I am having issue with Eclipse IDE
<red_1990> It looks ugly.
<ouroumov_> Mkay, have you tried different themes? Does Eclipse have appearance settings you can tweak?
<red_1990> I tried changing Eclipse themes but that didn't work.
<ouroumov_> Hm
<red_1990> I am using Eclipse 4.5.2 Mars 2
<ouroumov_> So I've no idea what eclipse relies on for theming
<ouroumov_> But if they use system themes in their UI maybe you can try a different theme for Ubuntu MATE
<red_1990> I am using Numix theme with Numix-circle icon theme
<red_1990> I guess I'll just post this on web-forum may be somebody has the solution
<ouroumov_> red_1990, include screenshots
<ouroumov_> red_1990, maybe you should also look towards Eclipse support
<ouroumov_> Since the problem is likely to be in Eclipse, not in Ubuntu MATE
<red_1990> Can you direct me to correct eclipse forum or ubuntu-mate forum
<ouroumov_> red_1990, UM forum is @ https://ubuntu-mate.community
<ouroumov_> As for the Eclipse forum, I don't know.
<red_1990> okay.. I'll look it up on web
<maricela> hola
<Jfault> https://imgur.com/a/TIZG2
<usuario> hola hay alguien que hable español?
<ouroumov_> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ouroumov_> usuario, also: https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/multilingual/spanish
<abu-naji> hey guys can anyone help me
<abu-naji> steam doesnt seam to open up
<troyforbes> exit
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-18
<Guest89449> Good evening, looking for a tool like 'NeatMouse' for Ubuntu Linux. (btw. it's a great OS, thank you!)
<ouroumov_> hi Guest89449
<Guest89449> because my left mouse button is dying and i just need a tool which can map keyboard-keys to mouse buttons. Thanks.
<Guest89449> btw. Hi
<ouroumov_> Hm, that's an unusual goal
<ouroumov_> Not sure if such a thing exists
<Guest89449> i once managed to have such a thing in Lucid but cant remember where i found it :(
<Guest89449> it mapped just the keypad-5 to the left button
<ouroumov_> Guest89449, see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MouseCustomizations
<Guest89449> thanks
<Guest89449> if i change the xorg.conf accordingly does the mouse-movement still work?
<Guest89449> and would i have 3 buttons then
<Guest89449> because i only need the buttons replaced (the movement is still okay)
<ouroumov_> I don't know, I've never tried
<Guest89449> hm.. i would very much prefer not to change any sys-config files and instead let a GUI-utility take care of this
<Guest89449> because i dont want to mess up my working Ubuntu system
<Guest89449> and i'm no linux-geek either
<Guest89449> <- coming from windows 7
<Guest89449> (..and coming back to Ubuntu after a windows-phase)
<ouroumov_> Guest89449, maybe you can ask on our forums, better visibility.
<AceRadCat> Anyone else have the problem of the Pi freezing up when trying to do the first 1st update on Mate?
<ouroumov_> AceRadCat, maybe you'll have better luck asking on our forums.
<Guest89449> i just discovered the key-combination shift-num, yay! but this seems to only give me an alternate key for the 1st mouse button, i havent discovered keys for the other ones..
<Guest89449> if one wants to move a gadget inside the border-bars one needs the 3rd mouse button iirc
<Guest89449> i remember that there was a possibility to simulate a 3rd-click by clicking the 2 primary buttons concurrently
<Guest89449> ..if the mouse only had 2 buttons
<Guest89449> wow i just made another discovery: i can switch the button-mode via /*- on the NumPad
<Guest89449> yeah, even the middle mouse-button is now usable for me! (i have only a 2-button mouse)
<Guest89449> (the 3-button laser-mouse is out-of-order)
<steven_> Hi, just installed Ubuntu Mate. Everything seems to work, but I caja is lagging majorly.
<steven_> Is it possible to install an alternative and transfer all responsibilities away from caja?
<alkisg> steven_: caja normally doesn't lag, do you have any weird folders that would make it lag?
<alkisg> Like, remote samba folders, or usb sticks with issues, or badly formatted ntfs volumes, or folders with large media files...
<steven_> No, don't think so.
<steven_> hm it seems to work fine if  I wait a few minutes after booting up
<alkisg> After booting up, run `top` and check which process eats up your cpu
<mike_100> Hello
<alkisg> Hello
<SuperEngineer> olleH
<locuaz> hi there, know somebody if there is a program for ubuntu mate to fix and recover a hard drive?  thanks beforehand;)
<ouroumov_> locuaz, same as Ubuntu. fsck, photorec, etc
<ouroumov_> locuaz, no backup?
<locuaz> is an external hard drive , no backup
<locuaz> ill check those , thanks;)
<ouroumov_> locuaz, you're in for some pain
<ouroumov_> locuaz, recovery software doesn't recover things like file names, just FYI.
<ouroumov_> Also, you better have multiple partitions on that external drive, because if you've got une single 2TB partition it's gonna take a week.
<locuaz> karpersky maybe does?
<ouroumov_> what?
<locuaz> u know this antivirus karpersky, is got a tool ..  well anyway ill try everything before i loose the hard drive
<ouroumov_> My advice is: unless you've got data on there you absolutely can't live without, accept the loss, remember the lesson, and move on.
<locuaz> yes it will take long thats for sure
<locuaz> yea you right, thanks;)
<ouroumov_> At the end of the recovery you'll get one directory with every single file recovered inside, with randomly assigned names.
<ouroumov_> Then you'll have to open each one to see what's in it.
<ouroumov_> It's a massive PITA.
<locuaz> uffff
<locuaz> ok here i go with the story:
<locuaz> my harddrive is got 2 partitions
<locuaz> both nfts
<locuaz> and i try to  install linux in 1 but no instead linux wrap the whole hard drive
<locuaz> and somehow the files are still there cause i saw them with a cheap Partition manager recover tool
<locuaz> wich took me 2 days to run
<locuaz> thet was it..
<SuperEngineer> locuaz: then why not copy any wanted files to another [internal?] drive first?
<locuaz> the f... cheap tool doesnt allow me to do that when is over a tb
<locuaz> thats why im looking for programs open source
<SuperEngineer> gparted, partmanager, clonezilla even
<locuaz> i will check those. thanks again;)
<SuperEngineer> ;-)
<CptLoveNipple> Anyone able to explain how to change the skin on the my-weather-indicator widget?
<Lantizia> am I right in thinking if you *don't* pick 'Install third-party software for graphics and Wi-Fi hardware, Flash, MP3 and other media' that we should find multiverse and restricted are not enabled?
<sixwheeledbeast> Lantizia: I believe restricted extras is what you want for flash mp3 etc
<linux-masochist> hi all - is there a current bug in chromium for mate on a raspberry pi? it will install but will not launch
<nomic> linux-masochist the browser isn't recommended in 1gb
<nomic> i use laptop for browsing, mate on pi, for everything else
<linux-masochist> nomic - Thanks - Alas my current devices are only an android phone and a pi
<linux-masochist> just trying to get a browser that will playback html5 vids for a course that i am doing
<nomic> well
<nomic> i use youtube-dl
<nomic> to play thru omxplayer , mate on the pi
<nomic> youtube-dl youtube url
<nomic> omxplayer to play everything
<linux-masochist> yes - i think that's the best bet for me - they are only small vids
<linux-masochist> thanks again
<nomic> i've got youtube live thru livestreamer > omxplayer tho
<nomic> is actually better than browser
<nomic>  livestreamer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y60wDzZt8yg best --player omxplayer --fifo --player-args "{filename}"
<nomic> gets me sky news
<nomic> live
<linux-masochist> just got the 'i will make this work' bit between my teeth
<nomic> in HD
<nomic> url = any url (live stream)
<linux-masochist> wow -sounds good - will give it a whirl
<nomic> livestreamer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y60wDzZt8yg best --player omxplayer --fifo --player-args "--win \"1000 600 1920 1200\" {filename}"
<nomic> ^ puts it in a window
<Langley> Help, there's something wrong with galculator. Inputting 9-3+0.01*200+0.0005*4000 in formulaic entry gives 6, but it should be 10!!!
<Darkhero> Langley: it gave me 10, did you enter it right?
<Langley> Guess not, even though I checked it many times
<Matecrayo> Hey im trying to figure out if a software works on mate 16.04
<Matecrayo> but im confused by the platform list
<Matecrayo> http://support.sas.com/supportos/list?requestAction=summary&outputView=sasrelease&sasrelease=&platformGroup=UNIX&platformName=Linux+64-bit
<Matecrayo> which one is MATE?
<Langley> Matecrayo, none
<wndi> those are linux distros, not desktop environments of choice
<Matecrayo> so i should be lookingfor ubuntu?
<wndi> yes
<wndi> (16.04 is a ubuntu version and mate is only one desktop environment and they don't usually limit what software you can run or not)
<wndi> that sounds like some proprietary corporation product and they probably test and package it only for those listed distros, closed source
<wndi> so you will have probably painful time if you don't choose something they support officially :)
<CptLoveNipple> Where are the pre-loaded wallpapers stored?
<Matecrayo> usr/share/backgrounds i thinnk
<Langley> Help, I have set the program redshift to start automatically, but it doesn't work. It starts but it doesn't have any effect (tinting the screen)
<Langley> If I kill it and start it manually it works fine
<ouroumov_> Langley, you know the command line executed when you start it manually?
<Langley> Yeah it's just redshift
<Langley> No arguments or anything
<ouroumov_> have you tried autostart with the full path as returned by `which redshift` ?
<Langley> Nope, I'll try that
<Langley> Another thing, is there any program that can solve simple equations
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-11
<caicaivilu> hola a todos !
<niko__> привет всем, подскажите свеженакатаный минт, а как на нем открыть общий доступ к папке,
<niko__> ?
<deskwizard> Howdy! I asked yesterday morning but in case someone new came along... Any of you seen something like that before? I get this pretty much everytime the machine wakes up from sleep. Fullscreen chrome/chromium, with the nvidia driver. Nouveau driver completely hangs chrome on wakeup. https://image.ibb.co/fOksjF/20170910_082124.jpg
<deskwizard> I was having green flickers in VLC when it overlaid the UI so I disabled gpu composition, worked for VLC, I was hoping it'd fix both but no cigar
<deskwizard> gpu is a 560ti
<ouroumov> deskwizard, haven't seen that no
<deskwizard> ouroumov: ah, dang. thanks
<deskwizard> figured it was only me again hehehe that damn machine is haunted or something
<ouroumov> deskwizard, are you using the base nvidia drivers or the ones in the ppa?
<deskwizard> ouroumov: latest from the ppa. tried both the base versions, as well as the previous version in ppa but same thing
<ouroumov> deskwizard, do you have intel graphics, and if so do you get hit while using that?
<deskwizard> ouroumov: nah, no graphics on that cpu
<ouroumov> deskwizard, what version of Ubuntu MATE is it?
<deskwizard> ouroumov:  16.04
<deskwizard> sorry I should have mentionned that
<ouroumov> Do you have the hardware enablement stack? (hwe kernel?)
<deskwizard> ouroumov: :| got me there, i don't know
<ouroumov> See if this installs anything: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<deskwizard> ouroumov: latest version installed, I guess I do
<ouroumov> Alright, so I'm out of ideas. Next step is to report a bug, but I'm not sure against what.
<deskwizard> ouroumov: Thanks for the help, much appreciated
<ouroumov> np
<Tu13es> I have a raspberry pi running ubuntu mate 16.10.  I noticed recently I don't see any more updates in apt-get.  is it EOL?  if so, is there some change i can make in sources.list to ensure it still receives updates?
<ouroumov> Tu13es, yes Ubuntu 16.10 is EOL. But you shouldn't have been running it anyway on a RPi, the only version we provide is 16.04
<Tu13es> yeah, i'm not even sure how i got it
<Tu13es> i realize i should probably just reimage the sd card, but i figured i should check if there was an easy fix first
<sixwheeledbeast> I imagine you have used dist-upgrade or the like at some point?
<DarkJarris> Hey guys
<DarkJarris> question: what was the command to see why boot takes so long? i seem to recall "systemd --blame"
<diogenes_> DarkJarris, analyze blame
<diogenes_> systemd-analyze blame
<DarkJarris> aha
<DarkJarris> i was close :P
<DarkJarris> 1min 247ms docker.service
<DarkJarris> that.. explains a few things
<diogenes_> yeah
<DarkJarris> i suppose the times im seeing all add up to total boot time
<DarkJarris> cause it takes about 3 minutes before im actually able to use the computer :/
<diogenes_> that's too much, within that time you could even forget why you did actually turn your pc for
<DarkJarris> is there some fancy command to find why a service takes so long to start?
<DarkJarris> like systemd-analyze blame docker.service, or somesuch?
<DarkJarris> or do i just run through logs and kinda hope they tell me?
<diogenes_> DarkJarris, this might help: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Improving_performance/Boot_process
<DarkJarris> the plot function is useful
<DarkJarris> give me an idea why it takes so long to even start a service
<DarkJarris> gives*
<diogenes_> lenovo?
<DarkJarris> no, custom build
<diogenes_> amd?
<DarkJarris> yeah
<DarkJarris> AMD a6-6300K
<diogenes_> that might be it is it ide or ahci?
<DarkJarris> off the top of my head I want to say ahci
<diogenes_> are u sure?
<DarkJarris> is there a way to check from within linux or should I head into bios and check?
<diogenes_> dmesg | grep ahci
<DarkJarris> no output, so i presume ide
<diogenes_> dmesg | grep ide
<DarkJarris> also no output
<DarkJarris> lol. the tale of the computer that runs on magic blue smoke.
<diogenes_> go to bios and check, if it's ide then it will be slow as a lame snail
<DarkJarris> alright. wish me luck :P
<diogenes_> :)
<DarkJarris> it was indeed on IDE
<Tu13es> sixwheeledbeast: yeah, maybe that was it
<DarkJarris> ive changed to ahci, and its made no difference in speed unfortunately
<diogenes_> changing to ahci results in no bootable media
<DarkJarris> huh
<diogenes_> it requires reinstallation so the ahci driver is loaded
<DarkJarris> well... I booted.
<DarkJarris> odd.
<DarkJarris> perhaps it switched back then
<DarkJarris> well if it did, that explains why theres no change then :P
<diogenes_> yeah, one more thing
<diogenes_> you could run: inxi -Fxrc0
<diogenes_> copy outpiuut to some pastebin
<diogenes_> and share the link here
<DarkJarris> https://pastebin.com/1gmHF4tD
<DarkJarris> netsplit o'clock
<diogenes_> well my guess is ide slowing down the boot process since dmesg | grep ahci gives nothing but, any advice here is GPLv2 which means it comes with no warranty, you can try and get the same result ot get the improvement.
<DarkJarris> I understand that
<DarkJarris> if i upload the result from system-anaylze plot would that provide some insight too?
<diogenes_> it only shows the processes time but no insights why
<DarkJarris> fair enough
<diogenes_> the reasons is mostly the hardware
<DarkJarris> i was hoping it wasnt, cause i know its old and I hoped it was just that i'd pressed a button or something easily solved :P
<DarkJarris> the computer must be 6 years old, and it wasnt exactly amazing when it was new either
<diogenes_> hehe you watch too much anime :) no magic wands
<DarkJarris> i'd be happy to reinstall (this time with ahci) but i remember getting steam to actually work was such a bitch the way valve ship their own broken libraries
<DarkJarris> might be a project for later this week
<diogenes_> yeah, our entire life if nothing but a small rest among huge decisions
<DarkJarris> so, heres a question that might not have a good answer: if i reinstall should I just throw on ubuntu MATE, or install ubuntu server, then install x.org, mate-desktop, and the programs I want?
<DarkJarris> I feel like the server method is more "bloat free"
<DarkJarris> buti also feel that getting steam and a full desktop to work would be a bit more of a pain in the ass
<DarkJarris> my hunch says that things like graphics drivers will be a bit more of a pain because servers dont usually have them
<diogenes_> that question is more of a taste and choice, whenever you have free time and try desperately to find what to fill up your time with, then you can try that
<DarkJarris> true, its mostly a subjective question
<DarkJarris> though free time is something I never seem to have much of
<DarkJarris> though to be fair, i put the regular mate disc in my laptop and it didnt have a lot of rubbish on there by default
<DarkJarris> so maybe im making up a problem that doesnt really exist to any real degree
<DarkJarris> yeah, i'll just throw the disc in and do it that way
<DarkJarris> in fact, i'm pretty sure i have another hard drive i can use. i might just swap them out and do it now
<DarkJarris> i can always connect it to copy data off when i need it
<diogenes_> good luck
<DarkJarris> plus if it goes wrong i can jsut reinstall the drive
<DarkJarris> the ultimate backup
<DarkJarris> :P
<DarkJarris> so i forgot to account for the time to write the iso to usb
<DarkJarris> 15 MB/s, gunna be a few minutes
<DarkJarris> i usually have a few dvds handy, but i seem to missing a MATE one
<DarkJarris> though its nice to know that ive still got my ubuntu 8.10 disc >.>
<DarkJarris> Startup finished in 5.551s (kernel) + 20.858s (userspace) = 26.409s
<DarkJarris> my god, so much better
<gvghjlkc> Is there a better way than command lsusb for someone who wants to know whether his old laptop has 1.1 or 2.0 usb ports?
<DarkJarris> obvious question: does the tech specs of the laptop online not say?
<_Anna_> He said he has lost the manual...oh you said the online one! Wait a sec
<DarkJarris> :P
<_Anna_> I can't find it online. Toshiba Tecra A10-11M is quite old :-(
<DarkJarris> oh man, toshiba
<DarkJarris> i have a deep and personal hatred of toshiba
<_Anna_> what? why?
<DarkJarris> probably irrational, every peice of hardware theyve made that i've owned has died within a year
<DarkJarris> i might jsut be unlucky
<DarkJarris> im half convinced i have a toshiba killing aura around me
<_Anna_> This laptop is 7 years old and it's still working, so...
<DarkJarris> hm, the tech specs dont mention usb at all
<DarkJarris> http://www.toshiba.co.il/en/discontinued-products/tecra-a10-11m/
<DarkJarris> lsusb might be the best option really
<DarkJarris> or "lspci"
<DarkJarris> this could also help: https://serverfault.com/questions/96663/how-to-determine-usb-version-1-1-or-2-0
<_Anna_> It has 3 ports. lsusb command show me both the numbers 1.1 and 2.0 and that's confusing. Is it the one or the other? I thought it was 2.0 but when I tried to change settings on a virtualbox machine from 1.1 to 2.0 it said "invalid settings detected"!
<DarkJarris> i *beleive*, and note that im just hypothesising here, that its saying both for backwards compatibility
<DarkJarris> i don't actually *know* though
<_Anna_> That means it's 2.0. Then why VirtualBox can't see it?
<DarkJarris> have you installed the Oracle VM Extension Pack?
<_Anna_> I don't know. I have installed what was included in the downloaded package.
<DarkJarris> ok, you probably havent then, its an extra part
<DarkJarris> thats the way forward though
<_Anna_> vb version 5.0.40
<_Anna_> from the software center
<_Anna_> Do I need to visit oracle's site then?
<DarkJarris> I'm just installing VB myself to check
<DarkJarris> I'm fairly sure its in a menu
<DarkJarris> otherwise you can install it from oracles site
<DarkJarris> *download
<_Anna_> I think I found it ---> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<DarkJarris> so, you install that in the guest OS, and it will enable some stuff like seamless mode, auto resize screen, and usb 2.0
<DarkJarris> its coming back to me
<DarkJarris> and probably a few other things that i havent used
<_Anna_> in the guest?
<DarkJarris> yes
<_Anna_> oh... that's why it wasn't included in the original package!
<DarkJarris> with the guest running, one of the options along the top will be to install the extras
<DarkJarris> itll then ask you for the downloaded package on the host
<DarkJarris> and away you go
<_Anna_> I haven't installed the guest yet, but the mystery is solved. Thank you.
<DarkJarris> no problem
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-12
<swift110> hey all
<laravel> Good Morning mate users
<laravel> so quiet
<dhaval> i get this type of error
<dhaval> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h65nr4EBJuO
<dhaval> when i open openerp-client on ubuntu mate
<dhaval> when i open openerp-client v 5.0.11
<dhaval> please help to solved this error
<dhaval> when i open openerp-client is coming and going
<dhaval> and display in terminal above error
<dhaval> please help to solved this error
<Blackisle> morning all - any evolution users here using the alpha/beta 17.10?
<DarkJarris> diogenes_, i reinstalled with ahci on a different drive, boot time is 26 seconds now :D
<DarkJarris> thanks for the help last night
<diogenes_> DarkJarris, I'm glad it helped :)
<dominio> Algun español?
<Menzador> !es | dominio
<ubottu> dominio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<swift110> hey all
<ricardo_> boa tarde  etor tentando instalar  um pacote mais  qundo dou o comando ele da esta menssagem impossível acessar arquivo: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<ricardo_> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<ricardo_>  file:///home/ricardo/avast-linux-home-edition-1.3.0.deb
<Mikelevel> ricardo_~ este é um canal em inglês
<ricardo_> como posso  fazer  um contato
<ricardo_> em portugues
<ricardo_> estou  usando o ubuntu pela primeira vez
<Mikelevel> en #ubuntu-pt
<ricardo_> veleu
<mate|31448> wow. hello everyone
<coffeeclip> is the ubuntu mate download page broken? Where are the images stored so thatI can download them without a broken webpage picker?
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't believe so, there where reports of an incorrect checksum but I would think that's been sorted by now.
<sixwheeledbeast> Looks like the website has been changed and uses js if you have that disabled in your browser?
<sixwheeledbeast> Or alternatively http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/
<coffeeclip> js is enabled, I can see the error happening when it tries to run the function setAtch()
<coffeeclip> err setArch()
<coffeeclip> tested in two browsers, firefox and chrome, nogo in either one,
<coffeeclip> okay, now it works
<_Anna_> How can I tell whether Qt and SDL are installed and which version?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-13
<marboy06> hey
<raspi> test
<pi_> ???
<pi_> zheshismgui
<pi_> ?
<moldylog> Greetings. I'd like to dim/turn off my screen using the Fn key combo, but it just flickers off and goes back to 10%. If anyone could point me in the right direction I'd be really happy. Ubuntu 17.04 Mate 1.18.0
<swift110> hey
<swift110-2> hey
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-14
<edward_> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<edward_> woah
<edward_> ok bye
<danboid> Hi All]
<danboid> If I install a Ubuntu beta, can you still install stuff from Universe or ae you limited to installing base packages?
<deskwizard> ouroumov: Hey, me again :P just wanted to let you know... my GPU issues from earlier this week, not software related
<yingjiechen> hallo
<ouroumov> deskwizard, oh
<ouroumov> deskwizard, well that explains it
<deskwizard> ouroumov: I had thought of it in the past, but everything tested okay and was working perfectly in windows before. I managed to get it stuck in a quick wake/sleep cycle yesterday (dont ask... :P), ended up with a garbled display but i could see the card was alive
<deskwizard> probably the power supply but meh
<deskwizard> thanks again for the help the other day, much appreciated
<mate|81143> Does anyone know if there is work being done to merge the window border into the top panel like Unity does in the Mutany layout? Or weather there is already an applet that can achieve this?
<ouroumov> damn this guy should have stayed a little longer
<hoveringruss> Hi
<hoveringruss> Есть русские,
<hoveringruss> ?
<hoveringruss> Просто есть парочка вопросов
<hoveringruss> Я не смог найти где увидеть установленные приложения
<jeanluccombo> il y a t'il quelqu'un qui puisse m'expliquer que chaque fois que je veux installer un paquet , on me dit que je n'ai pas les droits
<jeanluccombo> adresse reponse
<jeanluccombo> expoaix@expoaix.com
<jeanluccombo> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "zesty" 17.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7300  @ 2.66GHz (1,60GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,8 Gio Total (993,7 Mio Free) Swap: 2,0 Gio Total (1,9 Gio Free) • Storage: 163,3 Go / 1,9 To (1,8 To Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] @ Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller • Uptime: 1h 25m 29s
<LAX18> i am thinking about installing Ubuntu MATE on my Raspberry Pi..... do any of you know a decent way to install itunes.
<LAX18> i did some research but it was erratic
<danboid> flexiondotorg, Hi! I've just installed the 17.10 MATE beta
<danboid> flexiondotorg, I have a few bugs to report I think
<danboid> flexiondotorg, My Haswell Gazelle Pro system doesn't shut down/ reboot at end of the install when it should - known bug?
<danboid> flexiondotorg, caja cannot preview videos on samba shares whilst Thunar can - known issue?
<danboid> flexiondotorg, Setting Thunar as the preferred file manager (under MATE's Preferred Applications) doesn't work. Caja remains the default
<danboid> eg if I click the 'Home' icon on the desktop - caja opens instead of Thunar
<danboid> Apart from that, its working MUCH better than 17.04 did:)
<danboid> flexiondotorg, I'll open bug reports for any of the above that are new
<TchanZ> Hello
<danboid> Hi
<danboid> It's never felt so much the Year Of The Linux Desktop!
<danboid> 3% FFS!
<danboid> :D
<danboid> WORLD DOMINATION IS NIGH, my son
<TchanZ> Linux has 3% of desktops now?
<danboid> yep
<danboid> Thats not including Android and ChromeOS
<nomic> has 99pc of mobile
<TchanZ> Nice!
<TchanZ> @noAndroidChromeOScomment
<hugonz> I just opened up a bug report about Sticky Notes, I think the bug has been fixed in MATE, but the version shipped with UM 17.10 is the broken one.
<hugonz> Dunno if a bug report is the proper way to go about version problems, but I entered it anyway.
<danboid> Has the advanced menu been removed in 17.10? I can't see it in MATE tweak any more?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-15
<mate|26120> hello
<mate|26120> ubuntu web browser is not working. please help
<JohnnyTheSmith> which one
<fpb1> dfg
<danboid> Has the advanced menu been removed in 17.10? I can't see it in MATE tweak any more?
<danboid> Maybe we have to install that one that Ikey wrote now? Wossitsnam...
<jeanluccombo> bonjour
<jeanluccombo> qui peut m'indiquer quel lecteur choisir pour lire des videos mp4
<jeanluccombo> merci
<monah> hi room
<monah> I have a little problem
<monah> with my wifi
<monah> hi
<monah> hello
<monah> hello room
<monah> actually i have a problem
<monah> with my wifi
<monah> I tried to follow this howto: https://connectwww.com/how-to-solve-realtek-rtl8723be-weak-wifi-signal-problem-in-ubuntu/4625/
<monah> but I am getting a mistake on compiling
<sigurdson> hi, i just installed ubuntu MATE! :D
<sigurdson> on the installation i chose install alongside windows7 but i think it was installed on another disk, how can i check this? Also GRUB loader was installed on my second harddrive and does not start at boot time, just windows 7
<sigurdson> I joined the commmunity
<sigurdson> I need to shrink the linux partition as well if anyone know how to do this
<sigurdson> i tried resizing with gparted but i cannot as long as its the ext system i am trying to resize.. any suggestions or i will fire up parted magic
<mirko_> Hello, can anyone tell me how to turn off my laptop screen after x minutes (no screensaver, black screen with backlight off) or point me to a resource, I tried googling but all I get is how to disable the locking mechanism (which I want to stay)
<teacher> hi
<mirko_> hello @teacher, welcome
<diogenes_> mirko_, try xset
<diogenes_> for instance if you want your screen off after 30 seconds then you tun: xset dpms 30
<diogenes_> run*
<mirko_> diogenes_, thank you very much, what is the best way to make it persist, I assume it is reset after restart
<diogenes_> mirko_, you can make a script out of it and add it to the system startup
<mirko_> diogenes_, Thanks
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<mirko_> diogenes_, I just noticed a problem using it, it does not work when using CTRL + ALT + L which locks the screen and shows a screensaver, how do I fix that?
<diogenes_> what is the command you run in order to lock the screen?
<mirko_> diogenes_, It was already predefined when I installed it, When I go to Settings > Keyboard Shortcuts > Lock screen (Ctrl + Alt + L) I cannot edit the command while on some other distros I could
<diogenes_> mirko_, Ctrl+Alt+L is just a keyboard combination which runs a specific command
<diogenes_> so what is the command?
<mirko_> diogenes_, How do I find it out?, here is an image of the settings https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/7jonfsry8bwxrp3/Apps/Shutter/Selection_006.png
<mirko_> diogenes_, I could add a new command instead for Win+L since I cannot edit the Lock screen command
<diogenes_> mirko_, you have to find the command and then make a shortcut with the command something like: sh -c "yourlockscreencommand & xset dpms 3" <==== this will lock your screen and will turn off your screen immediately
<diogenes_> but after that you gonna need another shortcut like: xset dpms whatever longer time
<mirko_> diogenes_, oh, you're right, if I set it to "mate-screensaver-command -l && sleep 2 && xset dpms 30", I would need to make it 1800 after I log in, Is there any login callback (calls some script after I login)
<diogenes_> you have to do it manually, I have two shortcuts, 1 is when I turn off my screen (xset dpms 3) and the second is xset dpms 1800, so you have to activate them manually just adding simple desktop shortcuts, or even to your menu
<mirko__> diogenes_, That could work for me if I don't find a callback, I found a method using dbus but it would need to run in the background, will experiment with it and let you know if I find something
<diogenes_> ok good luck
<sigurdson> pretty satisfied so far :D
<mirko__> diogenes_, I have managed to do it all automatically, do you know any code snippet service so I can send you the code?
<diogenes_> mirko__, you can pastebin it
<mirko__> diogenes_, ok, give me a few minutes to clean up the script
<diogenes_> ok
<mirko__> diogenes_, Here you go, I hope it works for you too, https://pastebin.com/C2HcwKFt
<diogenes_> good job, might be handy one day
<sigurdson> can someone please tell me the difference between the ubuntu mate and the regular ubuntu lts version?
<sigurdson> on wikipedia it just say that it uses the mate shell and thats it
<sigurdson> shell^GUI
<mirko__> As I understand the only difference is that Ubuntu uses Unity as the default desktop environment (They will switch Gnome 3 in the future), Ubuntu Mate uses the Mate desktop environment which is forked from the old Gnome 2 desktop environment
<diogenes_> and also that ubuntu is the product of canonical
<diogenes_> whereas other branches are not
<sigurdson> oki, thanks
<sigurdson> been working with it now for a couple of hours.. Miss the toolbar that ubuntu had on the left side of the screen though
<diogenes_> sigurdson, there are alternative things you can install like docky, plank, cairo-dock
<sigurdson> does ubuntu use apt-get docky for example
<diogenes_> sudo apt install docky
<sixwheeledbeast> sigurdson: you can make MATE look like Unity if you wish
<sigurdson> i am trying docky.
<sixwheeledbeast> In fact Unity users are best to use MATE going forward with Ubuntu switching to Gnome3
<mirko__> sixwheeledbeast, why?
<diogenes_> gnome3 is the laggiest alowest and resource hungry thing I've ever seen
<diogenes_> <<slowest*
<sixwheeledbeast> Unity will no longer be maintained whereas MATE (Munity) will continue to be supported
<sigurdson> i am comming from windows now, not been using linux for a long time. Are there Nodejs package manager for linux<?
<sigurdson> docky looks good :)
<mirko__> sixwheeledbeast, The only problem I have with Mate is its very old and not updated software and buggy window switching, for example mate-terminal which does not support rearanging the text when window resizes
<sigurdson> mirko__ actually just experienced that problem with the terminal
<sigurdson> GRUB loader looks buggy too, is that a known issue?
<mirko__> sigurdson, well, I uninstalled mate-terminal and installed gnome-terminal which supports it
<sigurdson> with apt?
<mirko__> sigurdson, yes sudo apt remove mate-terminal && sudo apt install gnome-terminal  should work
<sixwheeledbeast> My mate-terminal does not have this issue.
<mirko__> sixwheeledbeast, that is strange, what version of Ubuntu Mate do you have, I have 16.04
<sixwheeledbeast> That's why
<sixwheeledbeast> 17.04
<sixwheeledbeast> MATE feels a lot more polished with the complete switch to gtk3
<mirko__> excellent, great that they finally updated it
<sixwheeledbeast> what version terminal?
<sigurdson> now i am stuck with no terminal
<mirko__> sigurdson, oh, what went wrong? you still have one, CTRL + ALT + F1, Use CTRL + ALT + F7 to return to GUI
<mirko__> sigurdson, *6 terminals
<sigurdson> i will try installing it through the Ubuntu Software Center
<mirko__> sigurdson, try it and let me know if I can help
<sigurdson> so, this works.. but i would like to run a terminal within the GUI. Also, the login fails
<sigurdson> and i cannot run whoami
<mirko__> sixwheeledbeast, I now have gnome-terminal 3.18.3, what version do you get in 17.04?
<sigurdson> I had another username. It is working now :) Ty
<mirko__> sigurdson, did you manage fix the GUI terminal?
<sigurdson> mirko__ nope
<sigurdson> i cannot find it
<sigurdson> but i have terminals f1-f6
<mirko__> sigurdson, try sudo apt install gnome-terminal in the F1-F6 terminals
<sixwheeledbeast> You may prefer to install a terminal instead of logining into ttys.
<sixwheeledbeast> mate-terminal 1.18
<sigurdson> It say no user "apt" in the password file now when i try su apt install
<mirko__> sixwheeledbeast, he used my command to remove the old mate-terminal and to install gnome-terminal but the install somehow failed
<sigurdson> oh i have had this problem soooo many times
<mirko__> sigurdson, did you login into the terminal?
<sigurdson> mirko__ sorry, i used su instead of sudo. But when i try apt install gnome-termial it say its installed but i cannot find it under any category how do i search for it?
<mirko__> sixwheeledbeast, The lates mate-terminal in 16.04 is mate-terminal/xenial,now 1.12.1-1 amd64
<mirko__> sigurdson, logout and then login in your GUI account again, I have that problem also, I see newly installed apps only after relogin
<sigurdson> allrighty brb
<sixwheeledbeast> dpkg -l | grep terminal  It could be hidden in the application menu as mate-terminal is default
<sigurdson> Hmmm its gone
<mirko__> sigurdson, I'm out of ideas, you can restore the old terminal by using "sudo apt install mate-terminal"
<mirko__> sigurdson, Try also what sixwheeledbeast suggested, "dpkg -l | grep terminal" to see if it is installed
<sigurdson> Ok, the MATE terminal shows up
<sigurdson> i will try the procedure you said earlier again.. just to check
<sigurdson> the problem is it doesnt stick to any menu..
<sixwheeledbeast> I am lost as to what the issue is now? Do you have mate and gnome terminals showing in dpkg?
<mirko__> try running "gnome-terminal" command while inside mate-terminal to see if it works
<sigurdson> now i just have the mate terminal
<sigurdson> brb, out for a cigarette :)
<mirko__> sigurdson, ok, I will be going away in a few minutes since it is late (atleast in my timezone)
<sigurdson> its late here to over noon.. so i will go to bed and be on tomorrow.
<sigurdson> g'nite
<sixwheeledbeast> Same here (late). I can only assume that the command was incorrect so it failed to install or remove the packages you asked.
<mirko__> yes, probably, good night
<dynyusys> I have dual boot system ubuntu mate and MX-16.1 I want to have Ubunut recognize root file and detect the files on MX-16.1
<dynyusys> however it states that root file i dont have access to?
<dynyusys> any one know how to fix this?
<dynyusys> as im new to linux
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-16
<raj_> hello every one i want to some changes on mate desktop and test i am not getting it . i have downloaded the mate reposit from github
<mike_> KKJJJBG
<raj_> hello
<raj_> any one help me
<erle-> Why is Atril not Apparmored like Evince?
<erle-> The same rules should work, shouldn't they?
<mate|29550> hello
<mate|29550> I have session issue in Ubuntu mate
<mate|29550> i have open the application in thin pc after this application is close automatically
<mate|29550> please help me this issue
<mate|29550> any one can help me
<diogenes_> what application?
<mate|29550> openERP Client
<Astro7467> @mate|29550: run from command line to see if any errors
<Astro7467> view properties of link if unsure of Command (right click)
<mate|29550> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghP5gRB1oLUY
<mate|29550> I have This type of error is given
<mate|29550> please see and give me help
<bray90820> So I am here on a raspberry pi 3B with ubuntu mate and a few mp4 files I have aren't playing in VLC they work fine on OSX tho
<andrescholz> allo
<voodoochild> hello!! ;)
<sigurd> hiya MATE's:)
<sigurdson> what is the command to write an iso image to a DVD?
<diogenes_> sigurdson, install k3b
<sigurdson> ok, installing it :) ey mkisofs still exists? Sooo long since i have used this.. but i want to create some images from dvd's
<sigurdson> or maybe just as well use a third party tool
<sigurdson> diogenes_ i am having some baby problems with my installation, may i PM you about some issues?
<sigurdson> i will ask here.. My problem is that when i installed ubuntu mate i let the installer choose the partitioning and make the installation that was recommended. However, it stole 800GB of my disk space for the ext 4 partition. Now, i want to resize this partition to maybe just a couple houndred GB. When i open gparted i cannot adjust the disk probably because i am running in linux on the current disk. Now, i have  an old boot CD with
<sigurdson> parted magic and was wondering if i can use this to make the partition smaller without causing any problems with the OS?
<sigurdson> i will ask here.. My problem is that when i installed ubuntu mate i let the installer choose the partitioning and make the installation that was recommended. However, it stole 800GB of my disk space for the ext 4 partition. Now, i want to resize this partition to maybe just a couple houndred GB. When i open gparted i cannot adjust the disk probably because i am running in linux on the current disk. Now, i have  an old boot CD with
<sigurdson> parted magic and was wondering if i can use this to make the partition smaller without causing any problems with the OS?
<sigurdson> diogenes_ i wrote this to you, i didnt see you were logged out.
<diogenes_> sigurdson, if you know what you're doing then yes, BUT it's advisable to back up your data first
<Solar> hello, linux newbie here. Curious about Ubuntu Mate.
<Solar> is it easy to install and use?
<Solar> how is Ubuntu Mate vis a vis Mint?
<Solar> hello
<Solar2017> hello, anyone online here?
<sigurdson> i think parted magic will resize a partition without corrupting any data or destroy the OS :D
<sigurdson> i dont see any other way to do this
<raj_> hello any mate-desktop developer
<raj_> hello
<sigurdson> anyone know the newsgroup adress for linux?
<sigurdson> Any JavaScript writers in here?
<diogenes_> why?
<sigurdson> I am doing some JavaScript i was just wondering..
<sigurdson> What code editor people use
<sigurdson> anyway i am done for the day, later :)
<arnav> Hi
<arnav> I am trying to connect wifi display or wireless display from my mobile to raspberry pi screen, how to do it?
<arnav> Hello
<mate|13814> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu Mate 17.10 beta on a new Dell Inspiron 7567 laptop which has a Nvidia 1050ti graphics card.  The log screen works and when I login I get a black screen with just the cursor.  When I tested in live mode everything worked fine with the laptop.
<mate|13814> Any ideas?
<mate|13814> I had hoped to run updates, but I cannot get to a tty termainl at the login screen using ctrl Alt F1
<arnav> can you please try Ctrl+Alt+T
<arnav> I am new to HexChat and Ubuntu, can you please help how to change my name in this chat
<server_> Hello
<mate|13814> I tried using rescue mode but still could not get updates to work even after enabling networking but when I select resume from rescue mode it said not all graphics would load and then this time when I logged in it worked.
<arnav> thanks mate
<mate|13814> running updates now to see if that fixes it.  Will also install Nvidia driver
<mate|13814> installing updates and then the Nvidia driver fixed the problem.
<mate|13814> Thanks for the help
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> ouroumov: hello
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> can anyone here assist me with a question about usb 3 flash drives?
<bray90820> So I am on ubuntu mate with a script to start at boot is there a way to boot up and bypass running the script
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-17
<franklin13620> Algun tema para ubunto mate?
<erle-> Are there any plans to make Mate work better on high-DPI screens?
<marosg> Hi. I am running Ubuntu Mate 17.10 beta. I noticed Caja does not show entries from /etc/fstab in the left pane. When I mount something from fstab manually, it shows in Caja, disappears when I unmount. Has anybody seen this?
<wohnzimmer> hallo, weiss einer, wie man FreeFileSync auf Ubuntu Mate installiert?
<sixwheeledbeast> !ubuntu-de
<mandje> what is the best way to add Slack at the moment?
<Astro7467> @mandje: it's in the software boutique
<Astro7467> @marosg: the caja behavior you described sounds preferable and correct to me. what results /difference are you use to seeing?
<marosg> Astro7467: What I am used to in Fedora and in Ubuntu 16.04 is to see all cifs mounts defined in fstab in the left pane of Caja. When I click on any, it gets mounted and I can browse it.
<marosg> It also influences drivemount applet. Before, I could see all mounts in the applet, when I hover the mouse over it it shows whether it is mounted or not and allows me to mount. Not in 17.10
<swift110> hey all
<diogenes_> hey
<mandje> tnx Astro7467. but nope. its not. i did look in the SB before asking. also in Synaptic. and now doublechecked SB and installed ´Software & updates´. nada.
<mandje> i went to Slack's site and DL the .deb. if i remember correctly i did that in Mint also and Slack updates itself.
<Astro7467> @mandje, I thought it was in the SB. sorry. think it's an electron app, and self updates (or I Cld be thinking of Telegram) afk currently
<micah_> Hows everyone doing?
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-mate 2018-09-11
<erle-> why is a script/jar launched from caja not in the launch directory as current directory?
<m4t> erle-: has to do with the cwd of the main caja process
<m4t> erle-: see the 'cwd' line in lsof: https://paste.ee/p/wOvDZ#uxvyQzKnrwaLO5VBD9dK5XKOL5OstuAL
<m4t> though it kinda makes sense that it should execute in the context of the directory it's clicked on from
<m4t> cwd = current working directory
<erle-> m4t, I think Nautilus always did that, that's why I am surprised
<stevenm> i take it if a use wants a UI way of changing their 'whole disk'/luks/crypt password on startup - they're stuck with needing to install GNOME Dicks ?
<stevenm> s/Dicks/Disks/  :)
<stevenm> essentially my question is... is there no MATE-ier way of doing that?  I don't even see 'GNOME Disks' (got it right that time) in the Software Boutique
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't believe there is a MATE equivalent no
<stevenm> ok luckily it only draws itself in as a package anyway
<sixwheeledbeast> I have had it for a long while
<sixwheeledbeast> probably was included as a default package at some point
<alkisg> gnome-disks is preinstalled in 18.04 as well
<alkisg> (in mate 18.04)
<stevenm> nuh uh - at least not on minimal mode
<alkisg> Well, duh, minimal :)
<stevenm> which btw is terrible...
<alkisg> Hehe you want minimal but maximal?
<stevenm> it's crazy to have the whole lot copied over to then clearly see it --remove/--purge all the other packages afterwards :S
<sixwheeledbeast> I wouldn't expect minimal to offer packages like that.
<alkisg> The ubuntu installer, ubiquity, always copies everything and then removes packages
<stevenm> sixwheeledbeast, yeah i would... someone sets an encryption password during installation - they expect to be able to change passwords they've previously set
<alkisg> There are no .debs in the live cd, so it has to work that way
<stevenm> doesn't matter if it is a user password or a system one
<stevenm> alkisg, yeah i figured thats the reason why
<stevenm> still daft
<alkisg> You can use debian installer if you prefer .debs
<alkisg> But in that case, you have a live image AND all the .debs
<alkisg> Which means double the cd size
<stevenm> still it beats me having to remove it all manually (like i normally would - well maybe 90% of it)
<alkisg> Which for me is more of a downsize
<alkisg> *side
<stevenm> everything but I guess thunderbird, libreoffice and now gnome-disks :)
<alkisg> Well fortunately installing/uninstalling packages in ubuntu is just one command
<stevenm> you can't have firefox as part of minimal (what if they're a die hard fan of telnet eh?! :P) but a needed system tool for dealing with the users choice of encryption they set up with the install - is missing :P
<stevenm> presumably anything that the 'minimal' mode uninstalls - is also listed on the software boutique?
<alkisg> I always use firefox and never luks encryption
<sixwheeledbeast> software boutique in minimal install?
<stevenm> yeah you get that with minimal
 * alkisg doesn't really understand the concept of minimal mode... when it's only missing a couple of packages
<stevenm> alkisg, it's not about what you use :P it's about an expectation to be able to continue to configure/reconfigure something you set up during the install
<stevenm> it's be like asking them to set up a user in the install... then not giving the needed UI to edit and change users :P
<alkisg> stevenm: I expect to be able to use the internet during the installation :)
<alkisg> I see your point, but I don't really share it. You can always install whatever you like
<alkisg> E.g. i install dm at the live cd when i need it even if it's not there
<sixwheeledbeast> its a snap now AFAIK. I expect a minimal installation to be not much more than the basic DE and a few daily tools that you can add your stuff on top of.
<stevenm> sixwheeledbeast, SB is a snap?  ew
<sixwheeledbeast> so you have snapd and all those dependencies I imagine.
<stevenm> yup
<stevenm> and a silly 'snap' directory in my $HOME
<stevenm> looking all stupid and lowercase
<sixwheeledbeast> I have the full version but without snapd so it didn't install boutique and the other packages.
<stevenm> sixwheeledbeast, how've you managed that!?
<stevenm> minimal and no downloads - https://pastebin.com/eP8GtYsJ
<stevenm> normal and downloads - https://pastebin.com/z59S94qV
<stevenm> minimal and downloads - https://pastebin.com/qHy6eDRh
<stevenm> by 'downloads' i mean the 3rd party updates
<stevenm> all have snap
<sixwheeledbeast> I upgraded from 17.10 without letting it install, you can probably just remove snapd and it's dependencies if you want.
<stevenm> tbh i like the software boutique
<stevenm> kinda just wish i could use it command line though :)
<stevenm> e.g.
<sixwheeledbeast> I did but I dont really want snaps so it want bye bye
<stevenm> sb install 'GIMP'
<stevenm> so you don't have to remember all the right package names (plus that one, GIMP, installs lots of other handy packages by default if using the software boutique)
<stevenm> plus it takes care of PPA's and such
<sixwheeledbeast> Hack your bash with apt aliases.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-09-12
<cim209> anyone getting issues of software updater disappearing? or when you open it up, it fails to load?
<cim209> here's the pastebin https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/xqsZZ5WydW/
<stevenm> is there any issues with indicator icons being too big/oversized so that their top/bottom bits get cut off?
<stevenm> https://i.snag.gy/3S5V0I.jpg
<stevenm> e.g. if the program (in this case the nextcloud client) is is proving an image file larger than the area,... is the indicator applet meant to size it down - or is the thing that's trying to use the applet meant to do that?!  is this is a bug with the indicator applet basically or the thing using it?
<stevenm> hey so I've got a new laptop here which has a stupidly big resolution of 3200x1800
<stevenm> so some in-built thing must realise this because it doubles the size of all the programs showing
<stevenm> some programs don't like this so look like big windows with tiny objects/text in them - but whatever i can live with that
<stevenm> i'm not sure what the technical term for this process is though
<stevenm> but what I have realised - is when i connect 2 x 1080p monitors (it's a thunderbolt 3 port that supports 2 monitors) - all the apps stay *double* sized - on the external monitors
<vkareh> stevenm: it's HiDPI, so this is GTK scaling
<stevenm> which looks crazy
<stevenm> ok so is there a way to say don't scale on the external monitors when a window is dragged over or opens on them?
<vkareh> stevenm: so, your monitors are _not_ HiDPI, but your laptop is. Scaling only works on the entire display, not on a per-monitor basis
<stevenm> sigh
<vkareh> stevenm: your options are: disable HiDPI when you connect the monitors, or use xrandr to scale the monitors down
<stevenm> right so when my boss is opposite me with his stupid surface book pro 2 and windows 10 - and i see it change the scale of the windows as he moves stuff around...
<stevenm> ... basically that's not doable in linux land yet?
<vkareh> stevenm: correct
<stevenm> so essentially make my laptop use 1600x900 (half the res) and disable hidpi and everything on all monitors will look normal?
<vkareh> stevenm: I have a HiDPI laptop and a single monitor attached to it, using xrandr to down-scale the monitor works for me - that way I get a HiDPI laptop display, and a normal monitor
<vkareh> stevenm: yes, that's option 1
<stevenm> ok confused you just said you couldn't do it on a per monitor basis
<vkareh> stevenm: not from the GTK scaling itself, no - but you can trick the monitor into scaling itself down directly on X11
<vkareh> I don't know if it will work on two monitors, though...
<stevenm> down scale the external monitor?
<vkareh> it should, but you would have issues with the position
<vkareh> yep
<stevenm> but it doesn't need down scaling - it's already at the right res of 1080p
<stevenm> just what is showing on it is double sized
<stevenm> i feel like i'm missing something here
<vkareh> stevenm: do something like `xrandr --output HDMI1 --scale 2x2` in your terminal (change the HDMI1 part with whatever device name your monitor is) and it will scale just that monitor
<vkareh> the problem is that when you do that, the position of the monitor gets all messed up, so you would need to do something like `xrandr --output eDP1 --pos 3840x1080` or something like that to get your laptop monitor to be in the "right" position
<stevenm> ok so that looks confusing
<vkareh> stevenm: really, it's a pain, unfortunately :/
<stevenm> one monitor looks right now - and the other looks like it shows a section of the first at bad scaling
<vkareh> most people end up just lowering the laptop resolution to 1600x900 and be done with it :/
<stevenm> original output from xrandr... https://pastebin.com/raw/Mvhszzf6
<vkareh> stevenm: yeah, now try the same command but on the other monitor
<stevenm> so i ran... xrandr --output DP-2-1 --scale 2x2
<stevenm> but if i run... xrandr --output DP-1-3 --scale 2x2
<stevenm> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 8192x8192 (desired size 8960x2160)
<vkareh> oh wow, okay that's unexpected
<stevenm> i could try other ports though - basically this laptop has a thunderbolt 3 40gbps connection to a dell dock
<vkareh> sorry I've never done two monitors at once, I'm wondering if it has to do with the position (notice how i'ts 5120x0 on DP-1-3, maybe it thinks it's off bounds or something
<stevenm> and the dock has like 1 hdmi, 2 dp's (one mini one not) and 1 hdmi
<stevenm> oh and a vga
<stevenm> lol
<vkareh> nice
<vkareh> that vga sounds kinda useless there! ;)
<vkareh> I guess for office projectors :P
<stevenm> yeah but i'm using it - it's what DP-1-3 is
<vkareh> hah, crazy okay
<stevenm> tbh the monitor does hdmi too - but i cba find a cable yet
<stevenm> i will when i can
<stevenm> so what does this option do?  does it compress a 3200x1800 image into the space of a 1600x900 ?
<vkareh> ah, yeah my external is on HDMI, works fine with this script: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R9RPBmqyPD/
<vkareh> stevenm: yeah, pretty much
<stevenm> and that is meant to look ok?
<vkareh> that script works for a single monitor on top of the laptop
<vkareh> stevenm: not really, if you compare before/after, the down-scaled monitor will look a bit off - different monitors look different, based on its tolerance (and yours, really). I'd say try it and see if it looks bad for you
<vkareh> stevenm: for me, my external looks slightly less crisp than if it were just all non-HiDPI, but it's minor enough that having the HiDPI laptop makes up for it
<stevenm> oh yeah when i move the cursor really slowly - you can see it blurring
<vkareh> but again, ymmv
<stevenm> that's what i've have expected
<stevenm> so the GTK scaling... does that mean stuff which isn't written with GTK+ won't look right?
<stevenm> and is that scaling done in the window manager (in my case, marco i think)
<vkareh> this is one of the issues of using X11, which is a 30+ year-old display server... Wayland _should_ give us all the nice things and then some, when it works, but MATE is way too integrated with X11, so that'll be a while
<vkareh> stevenm: not necessarily - GTK2 things will look bad, GTK3 things will look good, but there's a flag in gsettings to synchronize the settings with QT apps so that they scale along with GTK
<stevenm> ok this sounds horrible already :)
<stevenm> but i guess none of these gtk2/3/qt workarounds will be needed with wayland?
<vkareh> stevenm: no, the scaling is done directly in GTK... marco scales itself based on the GTK scaling, as well as all GTK apps
<vkareh> stevenm: not quite, Wayland only means that scaling can be done at the monitor level... the toolkit still needs to support HiDPI (which gtk2 does not)
<stevenm> ok - i think i'm gonna opt for disabling hidpi
<stevenm> i'm (hopefully) barely ever going to be looking at the laptop screen anyway
<stevenm> my boss wants me on a laptop - but i hate laptops - which is why i have the dock so i can forget it is one
<stevenm> i don't need 3 screens :P
<vkareh> stevenm: yeah if you expect to use the monitors more than the laptop, that's probably the best idea... unfortunately
<vkareh> hah
<stevenm> whats the official way to turn off hidpi then?
<vkareh> go to MATE Tweak and in the Windows section, set the HiDPI to "Regular"
<stevenm> how do i undo this scaling xrandr first - just reset it as 1x2 ?
<vkareh> stevenm: or run this in your terminal: `gsettings set org.mate.interface window-scaling-factor 1` (it's the same as the tweak window)
<stevenm> *1x1
<vkareh> xrandr --output blah --auto (I think)
<vkareh> or xrandr --output blah --scale 1x1
<stevenm> ok think that has worked
<stevenm> hexchat looks bizzare with lots of gaps  -but i'm guessing it'd need relaunching anyway
<vkareh> stevenm: yeah, restarting hexchat usually fixes it for me :)
<vkareh> stevenm: oooor.... tell your boss to get you two new shiny HiDPI monitors ;)
<stevenm> vkareh, yeah i thought that too :) very tempted to just use the company ebay account
<stevenm> anyway off home now
<stevenm> thanks for the help vkareh  :)
<vkareh> stevenm: you're welcome! good luck :)
<kriebz> I don't get tooltips (mouse over summary) on my System Monitor panel applet, and I don't know why
#ubuntu-mate 2018-09-13
<alkisg> Ouch, ubuntu-mate stopped i386 live cds? Meh, lubuntu and xubuntu still have them...
<sixwheeledbeast> budgie too that's a shame. People will be running 32 bit because they need to and removing that will only see them move away to another distro.
<sixwheeledbeast> At least with the LTS its supported until 2021 from then it would be upto decisions from Debian where to go.
<sixwheeledbeast> I thought Ubuntu where missing a trick when they dropped 32 bit TBH. Think of all the old hardware that could have been recycled in poorer countries. With no 32 bit Windows Ubuntu could easily grow in these places.
<Scytale89> What kind of market do you mean which is only able to obtain 10-15+ year old hardware. You cannot describe it as growing market as no 32 bit HW will ever be manufactured again and the remaining 32 bit hardware will slowly break down because of old age.
<sixwheeledbeast> The use of Ubuntu not the hardware, as the hardware is slowly replaced 64 bit Ubuntu would be used.
<xrogaan> lo
<xrogaan> is there a way to override the default mate-screensaver configurations with the config file generated by xscreensaver?
<xrogaan> 'cause the mate-screensaver configuration utility is just too anemic.
<stevenm> hey how do I submit an update for the software boutique?
<stevenm> i've looked on github but they don't seem to maintained
<alkisg> what "submit an update" means?
<alkisg> You want a newer version of boutique for 18.04?
<stevenm> i.e. the instructions on how to install something (i.e. as described in applications.json) is now wrong
<stevenm> so i want to submit a patch
<alkisg> I believe upstream is at https://github.com/ubuntu-mate/software-boutique/issues
<alkisg> I don't like boutique and snaps, so I'm not using it
<stevenm> i don't use it either - but i like it enough that I can see it may help others
<alkisg> Eh, I see snaps as another failed attempt of canonical, which I want to avoid like unity, upstart, bazaar, mir, etc etc
<alkisg> So I just purge snapd after install
<stevenm> ditto - snaps bad
<stevenm> but then SB wasn't always a snap
<alkisg> boutique is a snap, isn't it?
<stevenm> also i don't think that repo is right
<alkisg> Right, so it gets removed by purging snapd
<stevenm> no json files in there
<stevenm> if anyone does know where sb grabs its updates from just pm/highlight me
<stevenm> gonna have my tea... afk
<alkisg> Packaging is maintained outside of the upstream source tree usually
<alkisg> So if you want to search for the packaging tree, that's a different thing
<sixwheeledbeast> I have no issue with upstart, but am not keen on snaps and didn't like unity at all. You also forget ubuntu one
<stevenm> back - not sure why it disconnected
<vkareh> I really miss Ubuntu One... I used to pay for it, and I would pay a lot more today to have that service
<vkareh> sixwheeledbeast - I think snaps solve a real problem, and I have _some_ use for them, but I almost always prefer installing direct debs from the official archives if available
<stevenm> would prefer flatpak... but sites like flatpakhub need to have a way of differentiating between apps that the authors packaged and those which 3rd parties did
